# It had to be done - The Casey Anthony case



## SenorDingDong (Jun 19, 2011)

Now that the prosecutor's finished presenting their case against her and the defense is doing it's best to save her from prison, what are your thought on this trial in general.

Keep it APPROPRIATE please, I would like to actually discuss and see if anyone actually genuinely believes this woman.

I was watching the trial against her and the prosecution did a fantastic job questioning the defenses star witnessed, one of which was an insect expert, who was thoroughly picked over as to the plausibility of the defenses far fetched, well, defenses. 

*Just to start it off, before I get flamed, I don't believe a thing she says and think she should be killed with a rock.*


Here is a timeline of the events, and evidence against Anthony 

The Caylee Anthony Case - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## Xaios (Jun 19, 2011)

One thing I've yet to figure out. There are lots of bad mothers in the world who's children die of neglect or because their mothers don't want to have to deal with taking care of them, so they off them. Why is this particular case so high-profile?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 19, 2011)

Xaios said:


> One thing I've yet to figure out. There are lots of bad mothers in the world who's children die of neglect or because their mothers don't want to have to deal with taking care of them, so they off them. Why is this particular case so high-profile?



Because Casey Anthony is more photogenic than most child killers.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because Casey Anthony is more photogenic than most child killers.



This is very true, it is the fact that she is a mildly attractive party girl that she gets all of this attention.


----------



## matt397 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is the reason behind misanthropy. People make me sick. I have a 2 little girls, one of them is the same age as the victim. I can't imagine anything happening to them. I certainly can't imagine anyone wilfully harming a child. Kill her with a rock.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 19, 2011)

I obviously don't watch the news enough.

I did read that link in the first post. There would have to be an unreasonable amount of coincidence in the idea that someone *not* related to the family would have put chloroform in the trunk, as well as putting a human body inside to decompose. 

And, for those who do searches on strange things, keep in mind that the prosecution has documentation that someone searched for information on breaking a human neck from that household. Are you searching for something which may later cause you some problems?


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 19, 2011)

Xaios said:


> One thing I've yet to figure out. There are lots of bad mothers in the world who's children die of neglect or because their mothers don't want to have to deal with taking care of them, so they off them. Why is this particular case so high-profile?




this time last year if you remember, there was TONS of national coverage on missing children. every week the news covered a story about a missing or abducted child in the country. I think this case started that. 

I also think the reason is because Casey and her family appealed to national news media and had everyone in her town looking for her kid.


----------



## RandoozleXxX (Jun 19, 2011)

I say use a boulder instead of a rock.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 19, 2011)

You must be new here.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 19, 2011)

The whole thing about Casey waiting a month to report her daughter "missing" is extremely suspect to me. Although it doesn't make her a murderer, if you have the mental capacity to go out and party and live your life normally if your child is missing, you definitely appear to have the capacity to kill somebody. Also her story keeps changing, which is also extremely suspect. If she does get convicted, I would not be opposed to capital punishment, because not only did she commit a murder, it was against her child, and her month of partying showed that she had no remorse for her crime. The death penalty would honestly be lenient compared to what inmates would do to her.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 20, 2011)

She is an absolute sociapath. Those jailhouse conversations(although I've only heard a handfull of them) totally and unarguabaly(IMO) unmask her total disregaurd for anyone or anything other than herself or her belongings. The thing I don't understand is why she didn't view her daughter as a belonging and protect her over anything else. It's hard to see how the "stress" of having ONE child would push someone to do that, when it's clear that there was a family support system. But then again, PSYCHOS NEVER MAKE SENSE!!!


----------



## matt397 (Jun 20, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> The whole thing about Casey waiting a month to report her daughter "missing" is extremely suspect to me.


If either one of my kids actually went missing I know I would lose my mind. My life's focus would become finding my child. No work, no sleep, no leisure time, I would not stop until I either found my child or the person that took my child. 
In the case of that cunt, these are obviously the actions of someone who fully knew where there child was and what happened to them and didn't care. For someone like this I wish they still stretched an quartered criminals.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 20, 2011)

Stretched and Quarterd is too nice. 

Give fuckers like this the Judas Cradle.


----------



## titan amps (Jun 20, 2011)

it's times like this that i wish the part in the constitution about cruel and unusual punishment weren't in it.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 21, 2011)

titan amps said:


> it's times like this that i wish the part in the constitution about cruel and unusual punishment weren't in it.



Three cents a bullet, or hundreds of thousands of tax payers dollars... I just can't believe how long our court systems take to convict someone, and how much blatant evidence can be thrown in their faces and fought. Once indicted of such a viscous and atrocious crime, they should fully exercise the sixth amendment, as I feel that this is another case that will be dragged on for a long time, just like the Petit case, much to the suffering of others.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

I live relatively close to where this happened, but you know what? This case seems so common that it's ridiculous that it's so high profile. I just don't care.







That sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it's about time! 

Casey Anthony - Murder trial updates | Live video, photos, chat - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## JamesM (Jul 5, 2011)

Innocent? Fucking seriously?


----------



## JamesM (Jul 5, 2011)

She got away with it.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 5, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK! Not guilty? What the fuck is wrong with society.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha! I said this was going to happen. I'm not happy that a child died because of her bitch mother, but we have a white OJ now. She's still a massive cunt though.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Innocent? Fucking seriously?




Seriously though, I haven't been paying much attention: but that bitch did that shit.


----------



## Djent (Jul 5, 2011)

She's still going to jail (for giving false information to law enforcement officers), but she should be there for the rest of her life.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 5, 2011)

I suspect she'll have the ever-living shit beat out of her, regardless of what the jury said. It's total bullshit, but now we know that the majority of us could probably get away with murder.

Fucking cunt.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 5, 2011)

You are all total bloodlusters(huhuhuhuh). Hey, at least she's had plenty of time to treat her V.D.s. TIME TO PARTY GIRL-call me(after I find someone to watch the kids). Na, seriously though, who the hell really knows after so many lies and covers by her and her family. I totaly feel for the grandparents but it was obvious from the get go that there primary goal now was her freedom and not justice for the child.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 5, 2011)

Like I said in the other thread...white OJ.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 5, 2011)

She'll be gettin her call from Hugh Hefner real soon. Spread eagle with a roll of duct tape and her pouty lip look. Actually I'd like that, but it's a real shame that she will CERTAINLY capitalize financialy on this sooner rather than later.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 5, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> She'll be gettin her call from Hugh Hefner real soon. Spread eagle with a roll of duct tape and her pouty lip look. Actually I'd like that, but it's a real shame that she will CERTAINLY capitalize financialy on this sooner rather than later.



 Not gonna lie, I would buy it, just to see.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Innocent? Fucking seriously?


They could not find a murder weapon. Now I'm not siding with her at all. I've taken Criminology class and convicting is hard as fuck to do. 

Ok let's say I am accused of stabbing someone with a 12" blade and has their blood and my DNA ALL over it. if you can't find it how can you prove I did it?
No Murder weapon+ No known cause of death= case that's set to fail. Sorry to say but it was bound to fail.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 5, 2011)

I am just disgusted by the American justice system, where a drug dealer will go to prison, but a woman who murders her fucking child is found not guilty regardless of the blatant piles of evidence compiled against her. This horrific, vile display of American values leaves a disturbing taste in my mouth.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 5, 2011)

Just realized I'll be in Orlando in 20 hours. Let's test the jury again.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 5, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Just realized I'll be in Orlando in 20 hours. Let's test the jury again.



Please do.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jul 5, 2011)

Note to self... If I need to hire some lawyers don't hire the prosecutors in this case.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 5, 2011)

Blake1970 said:


> Note to self... If I need to hire some lawyers don't hire the prosecutors in this case.



They did a great fucking job, there was countless evidence that all pointed to her being the the murderer. It was the jury who is to blame.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I agree it was a pretty lame jury. Pretty sad all the way around.



Jstring said:


> They did a great fucking job, there was countless evidence that all pointed to her being the the murderer. It was the jury who is to blame.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 5, 2011)

This may sound cold, but I hope someone caps her. I really do. This bitch is a monster, and anyone who does what she did to an innocent little child deserves death.


----------



## exordium (Jul 5, 2011)

This is just so sad. 
Some people are so fucked up that it's difficult to even think of a bad enough punishment.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe start off with some waterboarding 



exordium said:


> This is just so sad.
> Some people are so fucked up that it's difficult to even think of a bad enough punishment.


----------



## orb451 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jstring said:


> I am just disgusted by the American justice system, where a drug dealer will go to prison, but a woman who murders her fucking child is found not guilty regardless of the blatant piles of evidence compiled against her. This horrific, vile display of American values leaves a disturbing taste in my mouth.



I know huh? The American Justice system is the only one in the world that would allow such a thing to happen... 

Oh wait.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been hearing this shit all day on facebook and its annoying the fuck out of me. I didn't give a rats ass about this story as there are more important stuff out there than this soap opera.

To many eyes, she is guilty. If there was no DNA evidence, finger prints, or a murder weapon, how can you convict a person of the crime? We can't just speculate on this, I say this because there have been too many innocent people who went to jail for many years and just recently DNA evidence has proven them to be innocent. The reason everyone is freaking out is because the circumstantial evidence was overwhelmingly leaning towards a guilty verdict. Of course that can't get you convicted. 

If the person did actually do it, well then he/she will have to live with it for the rest of is/her life. To me that's more torturing than being sentenced to death.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 5, 2011)

Repeating myself again lol.

I've been hearing this shit all day on facebook and its annoying the fuck out of me. I didn't give a rats ass about this story as there are more important stuff out there than this soap opera.

To many eyes, she is guilty. If there was no DNA evidence, finger prints, or a murder weapon, how can you convict a person of the crime? We can't just speculate on this, I say this because there have been too many innocent people who went to jail for many years and just recently DNA evidence has proven them to be innocent. The reason everyone is freaking out is because the circumstantial evidence was overwhelmingly leaning towards a guilty verdict. Of course that can't get you convicted. 

If the person did actually do it, well then he/she will have to live with it for the rest of is/her life. To me that's more torturing than being sentenced to death.


----------



## orb451 (Jul 5, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> I've been hearing this shit all day on facebook and its annoying the fuck out of me. I didn't give a rats ass about this story as there are more important stuff out there than this soap opera.
> 
> To many eyes, she is guilty. If there was no DNA evidence, finger prints, or a murder weapon, how can you convict a person of the crime? We can't just speculate on this, I say this because there have been too many innocent people who went to jail for many years and just recently DNA evidence has proven them to be innocent. The reason everyone is freaking out is because the circumstantial evidence was overwhelmingly leaning towards a guilty verdict. Of course that can't get you convicted.
> 
> If the person did actually do it, well then he/she will have to live with it for the rest of is/her life. To me that's more torturing than being sentenced to death.



This fucking guy knows whats up 

She had her day in court and based on the evidence the jury couldn't convict her and she was found innocent. Since that's what the court says, that's that. 

Personally, I think she probably accidentally killed her kid, panicked and tried to cover it up (badly). She still probably deserves to fry, but if she's found innocent by a trial and jury, what else can you do?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 5, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Repeating myself again lol.
> 
> I've been hearing this shit all day on facebook and its annoying the fuck out of me. I didn't give a rats ass about this story as there are more important stuff out there than this soap opera.
> 
> ...


 It's annoying the fuck out of me too. I will Quote my cousins John and Duane in here because they make valid points.

"People often use the phrase they want justice for whomever, when what they really mean is they want revenge. If they truly meant they wanted justice served then they would accept acquittals as justice. To convict someone without sufficient evidence is also an injustice, perhaps a more serious one than killing a child. Who's to stop them from doing it to anyone that enters a court room, regardless of the charge." - John-


"It's a court of law, not court of opinion, and the letter of the law must be followed. Louis is right, if you cannot prove cause of death, then there is no way you can honestly prove a homicide." -John's responce to the people flipping out on facebook-

"People need to calm down. Justice was served. The jury saw the evidence and didn't convict. Unless you sat and watched everyday and saw all the evidence that the jury saw, heard every word the jury heard, please don't say justice wasn't served. I'm not saying they were right or wrong, all I'm saying is there wasn't enough evidence to convict." -Duane-

"No murder weapon + no cause of death= No Murder conviction. It's very simple. There was a ton of circumstantial evidence but without a cause of death, everything is only a hypothesis." - Duane-


----------



## Animus (Jul 5, 2011)

Freaking travesty. But honestly it was probably the right call from the jurors perspective. They really didn't have a solid case, all based on circumstantial evidence and hearsay. Though! They need to bring up child neglect charges right away.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 5, 2011)

Animus said:


> Freaking travesty. But honestly it was probably the right call from the jurors perspective. They really didn't have a solid case, all based on circumstantial evidence and hearsay. Though! They need to bring up child neglect charges right away.


Yeah, I mean not reporting your child missing until like 30 days later is shady, there's still 0 evidence saying she's a killer. It just means she was a shitty parent.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jul 5, 2011)

All I have to say is this...


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, I'm surprised how many people give her a pass just because they don't have a murder weapon or cause of death. Circumstantial evidence is absolutely used to prosecute and convict people for murder. And justice is making sure that if someone broke the law they suffer the consequences. What we have with this system that high powered attorneys can obfuscate the actual evidence often gets in the way of justice. And having 12 people that may be total idiots decide one's fate is a little scary as well. 

I will say this, though. A normal parent would not have reacted the way she did after the fact, if it were an accident. And I highly doubt if she will be tortured by this going forward. 

Ah, well. I haven't followed this case at all until today everyone wanted to see the verdict. Totally reminded me of the OJ case, too.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 5, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Wow, I'm surprised how many people give her a pass just because they don't have a murder weapon or cause of death. Circumstantial evidence is absolutely used to prosecute and convict people for murder. And justice is making sure that if someone broke the law they suffer the consequences. What we have with this system that high powered attorneys can obfuscate the actual evidence often gets in the way of justice. And having 12 people that may be total idiots decide one's fate is a little scary as well.
> 
> I will say this, though. A normal parent would not have reacted the way she did after the fact, if it were an accident. And I highly doubt if she will be tortured by this going forward.
> 
> Ah, well. I haven't followed this case at all until today everyone wanted to see the verdict. Totally reminded me of the OJ case, too.





This guy knows what's up. I doubt this will be torture on her, as she was partying right after the daughters disappearance anyways. I have followed this case a lot, and what I can tell you is the prosecution couldn't have done any better. The fact that her story changed every day should be a dead giveaway. People don't change stories with nothing to hide. I have never searched how to kill someone, how to make chloroform or how to do anything of that sort on a computer, and no sane person without the intent of committing a crime would. It was blatantly clear that she did it,shit, it might as well have been tattooed on her face, and it sickens me that in America, you can make a living off of setting murders free. It is just a matter of time now, her life is ruined, no one will ever hire her, she has nothing left, and just like OJ, she will do something again, and I pray to God that when she does, she is put away for life., because she wouldn't survive a month in prison after committing a crime like that. I* hope that someone just fucking kills her, in the worst way possible, to do that to a fucking child, just fucking disgusting.


----------



## titan amps (Jul 5, 2011)

i have a young daughter, and i can say that if there were a single MOMENT that i didn't know exactly where she was, i'd be absolutely frantic and searching for her. i doubt i'd be able to eat, and sleep would be out of the question. partying would be 100% out of the question.

the fact that this cunt was partying while her daughter was "missing" is reason enough for the death penalty, IMO.

not guilty my ass.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 5, 2011)

titan amps said:


> i have a young daughter, and i can say that if there were a single MOMENT that i didn't know exactly where she was, i'd be absolutely frantic and searching for her. i doubt i'd be able to eat, and sleep would be out of the question. partying would be 100% out of the question.
> 
> the fact that this cunt was partying while her daughter was "missing" is reason enough for the death penalty, IMO.
> 
> not guilty my ass.



Exactly, anyone who disagrees obviously supported OJ's verdict as well, because if it wasn't blatant that she was guilty, you are a blind man. There was more than enough evidence to convict her. Take a basic Law & Justice course and you will see how many cases were won with circumstantial evidence, and for good reason too, because some people are just very good at being snake and hiding things. There is a special spot in hell for her once someone finally puts her where she belongs.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 5, 2011)

Well her 4 charges of lying to an officer give her up to 4 years, so even her being in for a potential year should yield some results in the pen. I imagine if she isn't kept in special custody, she'll have the shit beat out of her, or she'll possibly be killed by someone who's already in for life. Why do you think they have her in protective custody right now? Because they know someone would put a hit on her if she was walking the streets.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jul 5, 2011)

It's not what you know, it's what you can prove.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 6, 2011)

anthonyfaso said:


> It's not what you know, it's what you can prove.



...to a bunch of random citizens that know nothing about the law or forensics or science or psychology. Sigh. 

Where is it that a panel of judges hears a a case and renders a verdict (as opposed to peers)? Canada?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 6, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> ...to a bunch of random citizens that know nothing about the law or forensics or science or psychology. Sigh.
> 
> Where is it that a panel of judges hears a a case and renders a verdict (as opposed to peers)? Canada?



Exactly, the jury was exactly that, her peers, which means they have no legal knowledge, and apparently, no common sense either. There will always be someone playing the devil's advocate, because the internet is a playground but regardless, what a bunch of untrained citizens think is a politically correct decision is not necessarily the correct one. I studied law for a few years, and let me tell you, there was more than enough sufficient evidence to convict her of first degree murder. This was another ignorant decision by a know nothing jury, and thus this beautiful, innocent young child's death goes without justice. I am sickened by this case, and anyone who tries to make excuse for the verdict, there was no excuse to ignore the heaping pile of circumstantial evidence that, when seen by any professional, or anything but an asinine fool, easily led to guilt, and could have easily been used to get a proper conviction. Fucking A, a blind man could have Brailled his way to a conclusion of guilt. But then again, in America, where a man broke into a house, broke his leg, and sued the family whose house he broke into and WON, the court system must be flawless, because we are told that, no?


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jul 6, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> ...to a bunch of random citizens that know nothing about the law or forensics or science or psychology. Sigh.
> 
> Where is it that a panel of judges hears a a case and renders a verdict (as opposed to peers)? Canada?



Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I agree with the verdict. In my opinion, the prosecution had a very weak case and failed to PROVE that she was guilty. Innocent until proven guilty, right?


----------



## jaredowty (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, the limitations of our justice system. It's too bad we don't have a real-life Dexter Morgan to find the proper evidence in a way the law can't, and take care of cunts like this.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 6, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Where is it that a panel of judges hears a a case and renders a verdict (as opposed to peers)? Canada?



I sure as hell wish, our justice system is just as bad as the US.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 6, 2011)

Jstring said:


> I studied law for a few years, and let me tell you, there was more than enough sufficient evidence to convict her of first degree murder.



Can you please elaborate on this a bit more with specifics?


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 6, 2011)

anthonyfaso said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I agree with the verdict. In my opinion, the prosecution had a very weak case and failed to PROVE that she was guilty. Innocent until proven guilty, right?


 Yeah, I know where you're coming from. By definition they didn't prove it. It just sucks who they have to prove it to.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 6, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> Ah, the limitations of our justice system. It's too bad we don't have a real-life Dexter Morgan to find the proper evidence in a way the law can't, and take care of cunts like this.


 
Totally! A few years ago I was talking with my brother in law, and I was saying that if I were a psychopath, and didn't have a problem with killing people, I would go after the baddies instead of a bunch of random people in a McDonalds or whatever. And he was like, "You mean like Dexter." First time I ever heard of that show. I can get behind that 100%


----------



## Blake1970 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cheney Mason gives the media the middle finger.

Casey Anthony | Cheney Mason | Middle Finger | RealClearPolitics


----------



## matt397 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeez, you guys are tough. So maybe she just didnt notice her daughter was missing with all the partying she was doing, and maybe that same day her daughter went missing on her way home from partying she hit a squirell, picked it up, and placed it in her trunk, and forgot about it, and then noticed it rotting a few weeks later, and then instead of using regular cleaner used bleach and clorine. It could happen.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jul 6, 2011)

*mod edit: then stay out of P&CE... any more posts like this and you're going to be taking some time off*


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 6, 2011)

Today at the grocery store, there was an attractive, young-ish woman pushing a shopping cart full of groceries with two kids exiting ahead of me. After I exited, two more kids ran out of the store and ran to the woman and were like, "mommy, you left us behind!" The woman started yelling at the kids- fucking flipping her lid, presumably for, um, I guess the kids pointing out to her that she wasn't paying any attention to how she almost left without them.

It reminded me of this case for two reasons that probably feed both sides of the debate:
(1) Never underestimate the capacity for negligence. I don't think that the jury was able to rule-out that Caylee died from other means. Unfortunately, the charges were for first-degree murder, not for "somehow being responsible." I haven't heard a soul say that this woman was blameless, but we'll probably never know to what extent... until the book deal.
(2) Never underestimate the contempt that some parents seem to have for their own children. Whether by outright cruelty or just by not giving a shit, it's chilling.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 6, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Can you please elaborate on this a bit more with specifics?



Took law and justice in highschool, which got me very interested in law and justice, so I went to college to take law courses at the California Online Law School. If you don't think it is legit, look it up and have a gander. Thanks bro.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 6, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> (1) Never underestimate the capacity for negligence. I don't think that the jury was able to rule-out that Caylee died from other means. Unfortunately, the charges were for first-degree murder, not for "somehow being responsible." I haven't heard a soul say that this woman was blameless, but we'll probably never know to what extent... until the book deal.
> (2) Never underestimate the contempt that some parents seem to have for their own children. Whether by outright cruelty or just by not giving a shit, it's chilling.



Totally. It's disgusting how many abusers/serial killers are being brought up due to crappy parenting. And I your story is probably one of the more mundane variations on what parents do to mess up their kids.


----------



## Behaving_badly (Jul 6, 2011)

The prosecution did a shit job

They didn't have the evidence they needed to convict her.

Did she do it? Quiet possibly.

Do I care?

NOPE


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 7, 2011)

Few questions:

1. Do most people keep chloroform laying around? 
2. Your child goes "missing" and you don't report it for over 30 days? 
3. ^ doesn't constitute as child abuse? 
4. They have you on record lying MULTIPLE times, how is anything you say in a court of law at that point not thrown out?  

She did it, I don't need more evidence to KNOW she did it. Bitch didn't shed a single tear until she heard she wasn't found guilty of manslaughter, and that sickens me.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 7, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> ...to a bunch of random citizens that know nothing about the law or forensics or science or psychology. Sigh.
> 
> Where is it that a panel of judges hears a a case and renders a verdict (as opposed to peers)? Canada?


That's how we do it here. Well, with slight differences, but we don't have a jury. Judge(s) decide on the verdict. 

And I haven't heard about this story until now, seems from the facts I've seen she's guilty... but no justice system is perfect. I'd definitely prefer her to be found guilty though... 
And keep in mind that's only one story, who got big. there are many others... we had one around here that ended not too long ago. A woman and her boyfriend killed the woman's child (a small girl), then cut her to pieces, put her in a suitcase and threw her to the river. They we're found guilty at the end though... but still- lots of psychos in this planet.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 7, 2011)

this thread started out kinda bad in the regard of people saying "ohh well, bad job on prosecution, no weapon, no good hard physical evidence, etc" and finally some people had the balls to say she clearly did it

superlative to what evidence lay at hand. she was a failed parent that OBVIOUSLY had no care or love for her own child, EVEN AFTER her death.
bring back public executions, and behead her on those terms alone.

and if she did it (gtfo, she most certainly did kill her daughter) then she should experience the most painful and miserable existence known to man.
who keeps chloroform around, and who google's it 85 times?

to any of you saying "i dont really care about it, its annoying me" shut the hell up, and get out now. there are things above your pathetic, narcissistic existence, and there's those of us who have a longing for the sense of justice, and in this case, the general consensus seems that there was none.

i cant get over how lackluster the justice system is, and uncommitted to solving issues. "to serve and protect". meh.

there was a child lost here, who no longer has the opportunity to make something out of herself, good or bad, contribute to society, play music (7 strings!!!), or enjoy the most basic things in life, thanks to her mother, or possibly (not) someone else.

props to you people who actually have some sense
thats what i know/feel/believe. done.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll play devil's advocate here, and simply say that sometimes you cannot be sure. That's why the basis of our justice system is (or is supposed to be) "innocent until proven guilty." From what I've read thus far in this thread, that notion seems to have been reversed as far as the court of public opinion goes. But when you're a juror, you have the power to take someone's freedom away, potentially for life. Unless you are absolutely certain beyond the shadow of a doubt that someone is guilty, you simply cannot say so. Otherwise, you may have to live with yourself for a very long time, knowing that you convicted someone that you yourself weren't convinced actually committed the act they were charged with.

Was she a terrible mother? Definitely, but that's something we can prove. Not reporting your own child's disappearance until thirty days is pretty damning evidence, and at very least she's guilty of child neglect, that much is clear.

Did she murder her daughter? My gut says probably, but as has already been said, at this point in time the evidence that's been presented has been insufficient to prove it definitively.

In 1994, in the town I grew up in, an 8 year old girl went missing just after suppertime one day when she went biking. She was found in a makeshift grave near her home, and forensics said she had been sexually assaulted and strangled to death. People in the neighborhood became convinced that the person who had committed this act was this one particular fellow who had been driving a Jeep near where she disappeared at approximately the same time. Basically, the whole city was ready to lynch the guy.

Fast forward to present. What happened in the interrim? In 2000, The court acquitted him as well. Then, in 2009, a civil suit that he brought against certain members of police force involved in the investigation was settled out of court for an "undisclosed sum," "out-of-court-settlement" essentially being code for "we fucked up but don't want to admit, so here's a cheque to shut you up." The man accused the police of trying to manufacture a case against, even going so far as to say they tried to beat a confession out of him, which put him in the hospital for nearly 2 weeks. One of the officers involved actually served six months in jail for it.

The case remains unsolved to this day, so it's still impossible to say what truly happened. But when the whole mob mentality clouds our judgment, shit goes down that we will probably regret in the future.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 7, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Took law and justice in highschool, which got me very interested in law and justice, so I went to college to take law courses at the California Online Law School. If you don't think it is legit, look it up and have a gander. Thanks bro.



I mean can you elaborate on the circumstantial evidence that would lead to a guilty verdict against the lady with your high school law and justice background? I haven't followed this story at all, so I don't know what these evidence are.



ShadowFactoryX said:


> to any of you saying "i dont really care about it, its annoying me" shut the hell up, and get out now. there are things above your pathetic, narcissistic existence, and there's those of us who have a longing for the sense of justice, and in this case, the general consensus seems that there was none.



Can't help to feel attacked by this comment. You like a lot of people get themselves too attached to main stream media with stories like Casey Anthony, OJ Simpson, and other events in the past. 

The only reason this story is so big is because (quote from MaxofMetal):



MaxOfMetal said:


> Because Casey Anthony is more photogenic than most child killers.



And I agree 100%. The media is always looking for the "next big story" to over-dramatize it and get their ratings up.

Don't think we/I are heartless, I myself have followed the news locally about these unfortunate crimes that you may not have never heard about:
Texas Mom Says She Killed Kids Because They Were Austistic - FoxNews.com
Grandmother charged with murder of 'special needs' boy found in Texas park|WOAI: San Antonio News

There are just more important things to pay attention and follow than a 24 hr drama on tv.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 7, 2011)

Mod Edit: You were doing fine until that one. That's enough.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 7, 2011)

Mod Edit: Stop antagonizing, or you'll both be getting a nap. Got it?


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 7, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Unless you are absolutely certain beyond the shadow of a doubt that someone is guilty, you simply cannot say so.




No...unless you believe them to be guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. There is no sure. There is no beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 7, 2011)

shredguitar7 said:


> I didnt even know who this chick was until the other day when everyone was like, omg did you hear, shes guilty. and i still dont give a fuck, and i still dont watch the news because everytime i do its like " Welcome back to channel 5 news, where the DRAMA comes first ! "



Fo sho, media sensationalism turns me off faster than Santa beards. As has been pointed out before in this thread, the only reason why this story is so big is because of the drama and Casey Anthony's looks. Far more fucked up things happen involving far less attractive people, and you'll never hear about them because of the format of mass media. Americans love this cheap court drama shit. Look at the Natalee Holloway case: hot blonde white girl goes missing in some exotic locale, sleazy foreigner to blame. Mind you, Joran van der Sloot wasn't convicted of that crime, but everybody *knows* that he was guilty. Is that because we had substantial circumstanial evidence, or is it because we're all a bunch of xenophobes that wouldn't give two shits about the story if Holloway were an ugly fat ginger? A lot of the discussion in this thread reflects the American tendency toward moralism and supposed virtues at the expense of sound judgement and logical principles. You can't say "Best 2 out of 3?" every time something doesn't go the way you think it should go. The point of a court of law is to ascertain the facts in regards to a situation. In the absence of tangible evidence everything becomes speculation, and humans are terrible about being impartial.



> i have all i can do already to worry about my own life and my problems. not some stupid cunt who killed her kid, or didnt..were over populated anyway, one human isnt going to make a difference and i wont lose any sleep over it. yes, in case your wondering, i am dead inside. because i just dont give a shit. i live by George Carlin. end rant.



... And then I realized you were 17.



Hollowway said:


> Totally! A few years ago I was talking with my brother in law, and I was saying that if I were a psychopath, and didn't have a problem with killing people, I would go after the baddies instead of a bunch of random people in a McDonalds or whatever. And he was like, "You mean like Dexter." First time I ever heard of that show. I can get behind that 100%



We call them vigilantes. They get prosecuted, too.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 7, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> No...unless you believe them to be guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. There is no sure. There is no beyond a shadow of a doubt.



That's true, and I was probably wielding my stick of absoluteness a little too rigorously. I guess I meant to say if a juror can fathom any plausible situation in which the evidence presented doesn't add up to the crime for which they are charged, they simply cannot say guilty.

Of course, now we get to deal with the moving-goal-post nature and individual interpretations of what is deemed "plausible," but that's an argument for another day.

Not to mention, that's not really the point of my first post.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 7, 2011)

*mod edit: don't post useless crap to P&CE and don't complain about rep... if you have a problem with rep abuse contact the mod staff*

I like that there are people on both sides of the fence about this here. I was actually on the "wtf, prosecute the bitch!" side until people here reminded me of how the legal system actually works. Sometimes it helps to put my emotions aside, step back and take an objective look at things. It's kinda sad that it takes visiting SSO to get me to do that sometimes, but hey. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 7, 2011)

lol someone negged you for that? what a bitch. anyways, I think the bottom line is that the prosecution was not able to prove beyond a reasonable doubt, and therein lies the problem. it's a major flaw in our legal system that allows innocent people to rot in jail and for piece of shit women to go free. you have to take the good with the band unless we want to completely reevaluate that aspect of our legal system.


----------



## orb451 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mexi said:


> lol someone negged you for that? what a bitch. anyways, I think the bottom line is that the prosecution was not able to prove beyond a reasonable doubt, and therein lies the problem. it's a major flaw in our legal system that allows innocent people to rot in jail and for piece of shit women to go free. you have to take the good with the band unless we want to completely reevaluate that aspect of our legal system.



I don't remember agreeing with you very often, but you hit the nail on the head. Remove your (not you of course, but peoples' in general) emotional knee-jerk reaction and just look at the case and the evidence, the prosecution failed to deliver plain and simple. If they had, they would have had a guilty verdict.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jul 9, 2011)

Jstring said:


> I have never searched how to kill someone, how to make chloroform or how to do anything of that sort on a computer, and no sane person without the intent of committing a crime would.



Hey I've googled how to make chloroform before.. and I'm sane I guess. However It was only because of an article I came across that said don't add water to dish soap because it can make chloroform.. and was like "OH SHIT I DO THAT".. anyways apparently I've been potentially washing my hands with chloroform for a few years.. lol.


----------



## The Munk (Jul 20, 2011)

Mexi said:


> lol someone negged you for that? what a bitch. anyways, I think the bottom line is that the prosecution was not able to prove beyond a reasonable doubt, and therein lies the problem. it's a major flaw in our legal system that allows innocent people to rot in jail and for piece of shit women to go free. you have to take the good with the band unless we want to completely reevaluate that aspect of our legal system.




Here's a prime example. While entertaining, someone is setting themselves up for a defamation lawsuit.

Casey Anthony-Themed Dunking Booth | Featured Videos | Comcast.net


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 20, 2011)

The Munk said:


> Here's a prime example. While entertaining, someone is setting themselves up for a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> Casey Anthony-Themed Dunking Booth | Featured Videos | Comcast.net



That is disgusting. The fact that people find that entertaining, is the reason why I hate most people, turning a young child's murder into a big joke, it sickens me.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 8, 2011)

The Munk said:


> Here's a prime example. While entertaining, someone is setting themselves up for a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> Casey Anthony-Themed Dunking Booth | Featured Videos | Comcast.net



I don't know about there being defamation.

To my limited understanding, a claimant would be able to sue for defamation for someone making a false statement about them. I'm not sure if Anthony would have to go to court and prove that she is innocent of killing her child using the civil law standard of "what a reasonable person would assume," as opposed to "beyond a reasonable doubt."

It will be interesting if such a case is filed. I think it might lead to a suit similar to the civil suit filed by the family of OJ Simpson's ex-wife, where he was found guilty in the civil suit of wrongful death. The grandparents of the dead child would likely prevail in such a civil suit.


----------

